# Suche Musik Visualisierung als Desktophintergrund!



## haloyager (6. September 2008)

Hi,

Ich habe mir mal für den WMP ein Visualisierungspaket runtergeladen. Unter anderem war auch sowas hier dabei http://www.istartedsomething.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/wmpvisual5.jpg !

Da dachte ich mir, es wäre doch ganz nett wenn man diese Visualisierung ( Die auch auf die Musik reagiert, nicht nur ein nettes "video" abspielt) Ganz normal mit einem Programm als "Hintergrundbild" auf dem Desktop laufen lassen könnte. Ich weiß, es gab mal ein Programm da konnte man ein Video als Hintergrundbild laufen lassen, aber das ist nicht ganz das was ich will. weil Es schon toll wäre wenn diese Visualisierung sich nach den Beats bewegt.

Vllt kennt da jemand ein Programm! 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (6. September 2008)

haloyager am 06.09.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe mir mal für den WMP ein Visualisierungspaket runtergeladen. Unter anderem war auch sowas hier dabei http://www.istartedsomething.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/wmpvisual5.jpg !
> 
> ...



Winamp kann das.
Allerdings von Haus aus nur das Plugin Milkdrop 2, man startet das und wählt dann einfach Desktop Mode. 
Das Ganze kann man unter Preferences -> Plug-ins -> Visualization -> Milk Drop -> Configure noch anpassen. Zum Beispiel, den Kasten um den Text der Symbole herum abschalten.


----------



## haloyager (6. September 2008)

Weird_Sheep am 06.09.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> haloyager am 06.09.2008 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs grad mal ausprobiert. 

Ist nicht so das wahre *g* Also von den paar die ich runtergeladen habe ging nur das (und Milkdrop ist hässlich^^).

Und man sieht dann die Symbole auf dem Desktop nichtmehr. Das sollte man ja schon noch  Ansonsten ist es so ziemlich das was ich wollte. Nur halt das man den Desktop noch ganz normal weiter nutzen kann 

Gibts da was?


----------



## Succer (6. September 2008)

nichts was auch auf die musik anspricht afaik. ansonsten kannst du halt ein beliebiges Video als desktophintergrund einbinden, entweder bei Vista mit Dreamscene oder bei XP mit VLC


----------



## haloyager (7. September 2008)

Succer am 06.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> nichts was auch auf die musik anspricht afaik. ansonsten kannst du halt ein beliebiges Video als desktophintergrund einbinden, entweder bei Vista mit Dreamscene oder bei XP mit VLC



Kann mir garnicht vorstellen das es da garnichts geben soll ... Ist ja schade! Und wie gesagt, das Milkdrop scheint unter Vista Probleme zu machen ... 

Eigentlich schade ... 

Ich bin noch bei google auf dieses proramm hier gestoßen: http://www.mpex.net/software/details/r4vis.html 
Da hatte jemand im Forum geschrieben das es genauso sei wie Milk Drop, sogar von demselben Entwicklern oder so. ich weiß es nicht. auf jedenfall finde ich da keine Option, dass das ganze im Hintergrund läuft ^^


----------

